# How can I sex my tincts???



## Guest (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi.
I´m new at this and have 5 tinct oyapock....2 males and 3 females...but I can´t say who is who.
Please...help me. 

Thanks.


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

The males usually have much larger front toes than the back toes. The females front toes are usually much smaller and similar in size to the back toes. Females are also more plump and bigger than the males. Post pics if you can


----------

